# Mail : pièces jointes invisibles.



## Charly06 (5 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

Sur iMac sous Lion
Je rencontre parfois le problème suivant :
- les pièces jointes n'apparaissent pas (et sont inaccessibles) bien que le trombone les signale et que la taille affichée des messages atteste de leurs présence.

Où sont-cachées ces pièces jointes ? Comment les récupérer ?

À la lecture d'une solution préconisée dans le forum, je me suis orienté vers "Deeper" pour "réinitialiser les préférences de Mail".

Je n'y ai pas trouvé, hélas, la solution au problème.

Qui pourrait m'aider ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Charly06 (14 Février 2012)

Personne pour venir à mon secours ???


----------



## Powerdom (15 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

Mail indique souvent (parfois?) une pièce jointe, alors qu'il n'y en a pas....

je viens de faire deux test. je me suis envoyé deux messages. un avec PJ l'autre sans. sur celui avec une PJ, il en compte deux. sur celui sans PJ il en compte une.


----------



## Sly54 (15 Février 2012)

Disons que les pièces jointes peuvent nous paraître étonnantes : une signature, dès lors qu'il y a un fichier graphique, est une PJ. S'il y 3 éléments graphiques distincts, Mail indiquera 3 PJ alors que pour le lecteur (et l'expéditeur) il n'y a pas de pièce jointe (c'est vrai, l'expéditeur n'a pas attaché de PJ )


----------



## Charly06 (15 Février 2012)

C'est vrai que la moindre illustration graphique (rajoutée par les fournisseurs d'accès) est considérée comme pièce jointe Mais cela ne pèse qu'une poignée de Ko.

Mon souci ce sont les gros fichiers (PPS ou vidéos) de plusieurs Mo. Mail met du temps à les charger et il affiche bien la taille dans la colonne dédiée donc, ils sont quelque part ! mais où ???


----------



## Sly54 (15 Février 2012)

Le bouton "enregistrer" ne permet-il pas de les récupérer ?


----------



## Powerdom (15 Février 2012)

On peut avoir une photo d'écran ?


----------



## Charly06 (16 Février 2012)

L'enregistrement ne donne rien.

Dès que j'ai le problème à nouveau, je fais une copie de la fenêtre et je la poste.

Sous Snow Leopard, ça se produisait parfois. Mais on pouvait retrouver tous les fichiers joints dans un dossier situé dans la "Bibliothèque". Sous Lion, ce dossier est inexistant (d'où mon trouble).

Bon, de toute façon, cela n'arrive qu'occasionnellement et, jusqu'à présent, seuls des fichier sans importance ont été concernés.


----------



## Sly54 (16 Février 2012)

Charly06 a dit:


> Sous Snow Leopard, ça se produisait parfois. Mais on pouvait retrouver tous les fichiers joints dans un dossier situé dans la "Bibliothèque". Sous Lion, ce dossier est inexistant (d'où mon trouble).



Sous Lion, tu accèdes à ta bibliothèque en maintenant la touche alt enfoncée et en allant dans le menu Aller du Finder (l'item adéquat apparaissant grâce à la touche alt enfoncée).


----------



## Charly06 (18 Février 2012)

@ Sly54

Merci du tuyau, je ne connaissais pas cette astuce. Cela dit, pourquoi masquer cette bibliothèque ?
Bon, là n'est pas la question.

J'ai donc bien retrouvé le dossier "Mail download". J'ai modifié les "Préférences" de Mail pour que ce dossier ne soit pas vidé automatiquementà la fermeture de l'application.

J'attends maintenant que le phénomène des pièces jointes fantômes se reproduise et j'irai voir si ces dernières sont stockées ou non.

Encore merci de tes conseils avisés.


----------



## Sly54 (18 Février 2012)

Charly06 a dit:


> Merci du tuyau, je ne connaissais pas cette astuce. Cela dit, pourquoi masquer cette bibliothèque ?


Sûrement pour limiter lme risque de boulettes chez les nouveaux venus dans le monde Mac 




Charly06 a dit:


> Encore merci de tes conseils avisés.


De rien m'sieur


----------



## Charly06 (20 Février 2012)

Ça tombe bien, j'ai reçu ce week end un message à pièce-jointe-fantôme. j'ai fait une copie d'écran :

La taille annoncée du message est de 5,9 Mo mais la pièce jointe n'apparaît pas. L'option "Coup d'il" signale seulement 2 éléments totalisant 71 Ko qui ne sont autres que des illustrations ajoutées par les fournisseurs d'accès.

Dans "Mail Dowload", rien non plus ! Le mystère reste entier.


----------



## Powerdom (20 Février 2012)

Bonjour,
E tout en bas du message, il n'y a rien ?


----------



## Sly54 (20 Février 2012)

Charly06 a dit:


> La taille annoncée du message est de 5,9 Mo mais la pièce jointe n'apparaît pas. L'option "Coup d'il" signale seulement 2 éléments totalisant 71 Ko qui ne sont autres que des illustrations ajoutées par les fournisseurs d'accès.



Est ce que tu ne limites pas les PJ à une certaine taille ?
(Preferences (de Mail) / Comptes / avancé / m'inviter à ignorer les msg supérieurs à xxxx Ko


----------



## Powerdom (20 Février 2012)

Oui j'y avais pensé Sylvain, mais cette fonction n'existe plus sous lion.


----------



## subsole (20 Février 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> Oui j'y avais pensé Sylvain, mais cette fonction n'existe plus sous lion.



Ah ? 
Dans mon Lion elle existe, et au même endroit, mais dans Mail. ^^


----------



## Charly06 (20 Février 2012)

Cette option des préférences de Mail est "vide", je n'y ai jamais touché. De toute façon, j'aurais automatiquement un message d'alerte si Mail se trouvait ainsi paramètré.

À l'attention de Powerdom : il n'y a rien tout en bas de la page ; ça aussi a été vérifié.

Je vois que tout le monde cogite dur, c'est sympa  Merci.


----------



## Powerdom (20 Février 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Ah ?
> Dans mon Lion elle existe, et au même endroit, mais dans Mail. ^^



Merci, je chercherais mieux, je suis sur mon iPad. Mais je voulais l'utiliser et je ne l'avais pas retrouvé. J'en avais donc conclu (un peu vite) que cela avait disparu...


----------



## Charly06 (22 Février 2012)

Les amis, la fonction qui fait débat entre vous existe bel et bien dans Mail sous Lion mais elle est inopérante dans la résolution de mon problème.
Je vous sens désarmés est-ce à dire que vous vous avouez vaincus ? (lol) :râteau:
Je n'ose y croire, un Mac-User n'abandonne jamais ! 
À vous lire


----------



## Powerdom (22 Février 2012)

Bonsoir,

Si vous ré-expédiez ce message, la pj apparait ?


----------



## subsole (23 Février 2012)

Fait un test sur une autre session.


----------



## Charly06 (23 Février 2012)

Et non !
C'est vrai que cela était une solution quand le problème se présentait sous Tiger Mais pas sous Léopard ni sous Lion.

Bon, n'y laissez pas votre santé : le problème n'a guère de conséquence dans la mesure où il concerne des envoi sans grand intérêt (généralement des PPS circulant sur la toile).

Par contre, si l'un d'entre vous sait comment éviter que les mises à la corbeille n'entraînent automatiquement une demande de "vidage", je suis preneur. J'aimerais pouvoir stocker et vider quand bon me semble.
Les préférences du Finder ne proposent pas d'option dans ce sens.

Merci de vos lumières.


----------



## gelapeche (8 Avril 2013)

Sly54 a dit:


> Est ce que tu ne limites pas les PJ à une certaine taille ?
> (Preferences (de Mail) / Comptes / avancé / m'inviter à ignorer les msg supérieurs à xxxx Ko



Bonjour,
je ne trouve pas dans comptes avancé cette phrase "m"inviter"


----------



## Sly54 (8 Avril 2013)

gelapeche a dit:


> Bonjour,
> je ne trouve pas dans comptes avancé cette phrase "m"inviter"



Copie d'écran ci dessous :


----------



## gelapeche (9 Avril 2013)

Merci pour la capture mais j'ai pas cette phrase !
J'ai :
activer ce compte
inclure ce compte lors de la levée du courrier
compacter les Bal automatiquement (en grisé)
conserver une copie des messages pour consultation hors connexion : avec 4 possibilités.

Ma version safari est 6.0.3 est-ce cela vient de là ?


----------



## Sly54 (9 Avril 2013)

gelapeche a dit:


> Ma version safari est 6.0.3 est-ce cela vient de là ?



euh  c'est sûr que si tu regardes dans Safari alors que depuis le début du fil on parle de Mail, ça va pas le faire


----------



## gelapeche (9 Avril 2013)

Sly54 a dit:


> euh  c'est sûr que si tu regardes dans Safari alors que depuis le début du fil on parle de Mail, ça va pas le faire



Euh ! oui je parlais aussi le Mail mais j'ai cliquer au mauvais endroit et noter Safari ! Milles excuses.
Donc ma version Mail est 5.3:rateau:


----------



## Sly54 (9 Avril 2013)

gelapeche a dit:


> Donc ma version Mail est 5.3:rateau:


OK, je suis sous Mail 6.0 (Mountain Lion).

Néanmoins j'ai la quasi certitude qu'on pouvait sous Snow Leopard trouver un réglage qui limitait la taille des messages relevés.


----------



## pascalformac (9 Avril 2013)

gelapeche a dit:


> Bonjour,
> je ne trouve pas dans comptes avancé cette phrase "m"inviter&#8230;"


minute

de quel type de compte on parle?

POP
ou
IMAP
(en imap  elle n'apparait pas , mais ca peur se régler en face coté compte)

--
edit

je m'auto réponds et je l'indique

gelapeche est en IMAP
( ce qu'il a """oublié"" de préciser...)


et je l'ai compris grace au texte 
"conserver une copie des messages pour consultation hors connexion"
( qui est réglage imap)


----------



## Sly54 (9 Avril 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> minute
> 
> de quel type de compte on parle?
> 
> ...


Bien vu pascal, je ne savais pas (mais à la réflexion, ça peut sembler logique)


----------



## pascalformac (9 Avril 2013)

Sly54 a dit:


> Bien vu pascal, je ne savais pas (mais à la réflexion, ça peut sembler logique)



et de toutes facons tu connais la puissance siderante des filtres gmail...

( genre " poids plus de 14M" ,  bypasser inbox , marqué lu)

terminé


(ben vi , maintenant on peut filtrer par taille dans gmail)


----------



## ThiGre (3 Septembre 2013)

Charly06 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Sur iMac sous Lion
> Je rencontre parfois le problème suivant :
> ...



Bonjour,

Je prends le message tardivement, mais j'ai la solution !!!
Confronté comme toi et beaucoup d'autres à ce problème sous Lion et sous Mountain Lion (mais il semble exister depuis mail 3.5  ), on verra sous Maverick (je fais des tests en ce moment avec la DP6), j'ai trouvé la solution sur les forums US d'Apple.

Il n'y a pas d'autre moyen (pour le moment et à ma connaissance) pour récupérer les pièces jointes non visibles que de passer par le Menu *Fichier > Enregistrer les pièces jointes...*
Ou quelque chose du genre (mon Mac étant en US, cela donne * File > Save Attachements...*

On sauve à l'aveugle, mais au moins tout est là 

La solution ne fonctionne pas toujours, il semblerait que cela soit du au mode de création du mail (écrit en *HTML* et visualisé en *Plain Text*.

Il serait temps qu'Apple règle le problème proprement

Bonne sauvegarde des pièces jointes


----------

